# Are these back charges legit?



## Bsecdone (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I spoke to the GC tonight and he told me he doesn't care how I feel about the project or if I think it is ok to back charge or not. He feels he is entitled to do it and he will NOT BE PAYING ME. He also said not to contact him again. The HO asked me not to file the lien,,, He wants to give the GC 3 days to respond.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bsecdone said:


> Well, I spoke to the GC tonight and he told me he doesn't care how I feel about the project or if I think it is ok to back charge or not. He feels he is entitled to do it and he will NOT BE PAYING ME. He also said not to contact him again. The HO asked me not to file the lien,,, He wants to give the GC 3 days to respond.


He's playing hardball. Make sure you don't bring a knife to a gunfight. The HO may not want you to file a lien, but the GC seems to have forced your hand now.

Good luck.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't let it go beyond the three days before you file that lien regardless of what the homeowner asks you to do. Most likely the only way you will get paid anything now is by filing that lien. Do not attempt to contact the GC again. It is time to let your attorney take over. I would also file a report with your state licensing authority regarding the GC working out of his license restrictions by doing electrical work. You should ask your attorney about when you should file that report. Whatever you do use an attorney and let this guy know you mean business. Good luck.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Bsecdone said:


> Well, I spoke to the GC tonight and he told me he doesn't care how I feel about the project or if I think it is ok to back charge or not. He feels he is entitled to do it and he will NOT BE PAYING ME. He also said not to contact him again. The HO asked me not to file the lien,,, He wants to give the GC 3 days to respond.


File your Lien against the property and start a lawsuit against the GC immediately, the GC is dragging this out to make you miss your deadlines on filing the lien.

If the HO pays you directly, you can release the lien.


----------



## Bsecdone (Aug 22, 2005)

I won't be missing that deadline. Suppose to have a convo with the HO again today. I'll post more info later.
Thanks All


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

+1 on the need to get your lawyer involved immediately.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Remember your deadline for liens, you have 90 days to file, don't wait until day 89.


----------

